# stud service prices



## emilypaonia (Oct 27, 2010)

I am just wondering what most people think is a reasonable fee for stud services?  I live in a small town in western colorado, and the past few years i have bred my does to a local buck in town, who does not come from great milking genes, but i bred with him just to freshen, not to "improve my herd."  The woman who owned him charged $10 per doe.  This year, I purchased a beautiful Nubian buck for $150.  he comes from great milkers, and great goats!  I am going to offer a stud service - any suggestions on a reasonable price per doe?  I am just a little confused since in my previous experience i have paid $10 (which seems low to me) and my friend in another town just told she was given an entire butchered pig for stud service for only a few does to her buck. 

Thanks!

emily


----------



## Calliopia (Oct 27, 2010)

I am only studding out my guy to 3 places this year since it's his first big rutt.  And each place has no more than 2 does.    I did it all in trade or comped them as he's essentially unproven. 

1) A dear friend and she'll just always get to use whatever buck I have when she wants and she's only looking to freshen her does. 
2) A 4H kid looking to get show weathers off of her 2 does and to freshen them. 
3) Another family friend that just wants meat babies and to freshen her does. 

He is going out with a $100 deposit to be refunded when he's returned and cleared health wise.


----------



## ()relics (Oct 27, 2010)

I wouldn't let you use my tom cat for $10...I charge substantially more for "service" plus care.  Only certain parties/animals pass the pre-visit screening, 3 so far this year, actually 1 is here right now....But I  had to pay slightly more than $150 for my bucks.


----------



## ohiofarmgirl (Oct 27, 2010)

around here its $50.. but check craigslist and you might get some ideas.

good luck!


ps if i had a tom cat you could use him for $5


----------



## Ariel301 (Oct 28, 2010)

It will vary widely, depending on how much people value goats in your area and the quality and bloodlines of your buck (some lines are more popular than others, and what is popular varies by location too). Few people here would pay $50 for goat stud service when the neighbor would breed their doe for free to his scrub buck, they figure anything male and goaty is good enough to get the job done. There's just no value in my area for good quality stock. It's hard to sell show quality kids for what they are worth too, because you can buy a poor quality crossbred kid for $25, and no one really knows the difference here, people will brag about their good milking doe, and I ask what she gives, and they say a quart. 

Look around and see what is available, and what people are out there who have goats and what they have and their goals for breeding their animals. If you live in an area where lots of people are wanting to breed nice goats you can probably get a decent price. If you're in an area like mine, you might have trouble even giving away your buck's services. A friend of mine and I do that here, we both have some nice quality animals and good bucks of every common breed between us, so we make connections and offer services for free to help people improve their herds. Most people here don't think they need to improve anything though.


----------



## lilhill (Oct 28, 2010)

I puchased several does this year that were already bred.  Paid $100 per doe for the breeding fee.


----------



## chandasue (Oct 28, 2010)

I pay $35 but I know of others that charge up to $150. Depends on if you want that state fair winner or one that's nice but has not been shown.


----------



## rebelINny (Oct 28, 2010)

I have had my does bred in the past by an outside buck. I was charged $30 for the first doe and $10 for each goat after the one. I have alot of goats though and last year I had 13 bred so that cost quite a bit all in all but not back considering how many. They were also registered from good lines too. Just got a good deal I assume


----------



## Chirpy (Oct 30, 2010)

I live SE of Denver.

Most breeding fees to purebred, Registered bucks around here are around $50.  That usually includes a 30 day stay with the buck. Sometimes that fee is for a three day stay only... if you take your doe when she is in heat and she is seen being bred by the buck at that time.

I have a friend who only charges me $35 to use her bucks (and they are really nice - champion from great milking line boys) -- I am honored that she lets me breed to her boys and only charges me the $35; she charges everyone else the more typical $50.

Breeding to a crossbred buck costs much less.  I'm trying to raise the highest quality, great milk producing goats so I only breed to bucks that will help me accomplish that goal.


----------



## freemotion (Oct 30, 2010)

ohiofarmgirl said:
			
		

> around here its $50.. but check craigslist and you might get some ideas.
> 
> good luck!
> 
> ...


If you get paid for that old tom cat's services you owe me dinner, girl!


----------

